# iPhone 3.0



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Anyone else excited to see what's in store tomorrow?

I know I am! All I ask is give us mms, video and text privacy! Screw copy and paste, I haven't needed it since July, why would I need it now?

Anyone know where we can watch the details develop?


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Elric said:


> Anyone else excited to see what's in store tomorrow?
> 
> I know I am! All I ask is give us mms, video and text privacy! Screw copy and paste, I haven't needed it since July, why would I need it now?
> 
> Anyone know where we can watch the details develop?


im guessing that macrumors or engadget (who originally posted that the media event was going down) will have updates. 

I'm excited too, but more for copy, paste and other ui improvements, which will only be butter for how it is now. i couldnt give a poop about mms. it's a complete rip-off to use in our country.

but i hope 3.0 is out tomorrow!


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

Elric said:


> Anyone else excited to see what's in store tomorrow?
> 
> I know I am! All I ask is give us mms, video and text privacy! Screw copy and paste, I haven't needed it since July, why would I need it now?
> 
> Anyone know where we can watch the details develop?


Here's a link to a live blog.


SlashGear Live Coverage WebCast - Macworld, WWDC, and Special Events

It starts ay 1pm EST I think.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Elric said:


> Anyone else excited to see what's in store tomorrow?
> 
> I know I am! All I ask is give us mms, video and text privacy! Screw copy and paste, I haven't needed it since July, why would I need it now?
> 
> Anyone know where we can watch the details develop?


What do you mean by text privacy?


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> What do you mean by text privacy?


I despise the popup.
If the screen is on, it shows the message, I was able to get it to say "Text" but still shows the From, when the screen is off.

I had to Jailbreak it to not popup at all, just a notification in the top next to the battery.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Here's a link to Engadget's coverage:

Live from Apple's iPhone OS 3.0 preview event

Do you think this new OS will be _available_ today? Or just announced?


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Gotcha...I kinda like the idea as i don't need to open it up to see who is texting or the text...good for meetings and such.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Is there a way to get live updates via text to the iPhone... I am in a meeting at 1:30 and want to know what's going on!


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

If they allow tethering, perhaps new data plans in the offering?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

It would be nice to be untethered from Rogers or AT&T, methinks.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

here is the link from Gizmodo, these guys do a great job livebloging as they make it funny.

Gizmodo Liveblog

PS I don't really care about Copy & Paste either but I would really like to be able to delete the built in App's as most of them I don't ever use.

Also I am guessing that Apple will only be showing what is coming and that the launch will be late summer.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Wired is running a live blog as well - only found out because they're using a picture I took when I went to WWDC 2007.
Liveblog: Apple's iPhone 3.0 Media Event | Gadget Lab from Wired.com


----------



## matriculated (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting. The you'll be able to buy new stuff within an app, like game levels, ebooks, etc.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Anyone ELSE find this arousing.... er AMUSING 
"11:02 am Vincent Nguyen: Dr Wang and a friend are playing with each other"


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

ya some very cool stuff, not sure how much multiplayer gaming I will do on my phone but some cool stuff in there, and now copy and paste to shut up the winers.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

MMS support -- for those who were looking for it!


----------



## TGV (Jan 11, 2009)

Free upgrade for existing iPhone 3G users, Yay!!


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

snore... available this summer...


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

what do you think I was really excited but this seems like of like a 2.5 rather then a 3.0


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

I think it is worthy of being called 3.0.. a lot of good stuff in there.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

A2DP... Finally!! (at least for 3G users)


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Yup, thoroughly impressed!

Can't wait for 3rd party GPS turn-by-turn apps.


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

f_ck!

where is java!?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

cchaynes said:


> f_ck!
> 
> where is java!?


Why?

I sincerely doubt Apple will ever provide Java support on the iPhone. 
a) The APIs are centred around Objective-C
b) The Java-Cocoa bridge was deprecated in 10.4
c) The Java VM can't be called fast by any meaning of the term on full size desktops let alone a phone that is equivalent of a computer 10 years ago
d) Getting developers making native iPhone apps puts them in the same position to make Mac apps.


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

i need citrix

so java fir the browser or a native citrix app...


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

cchaynes said:


> f_ck!
> 
> where is java!?


LOL! For serious!?!?


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

Elric said:


> LOL! For serious!?!?


i could easily make thousands of dollars more per year if i could take the show on the road work wise

i dont really want to buy a netbook for the car, just need some true business capabilities, no more friggin games!


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

I was REALLY disappointed that this isn't "oh yeah, and it's available now..."

If I have the SDK, can I install it on my own phone?


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

The best thing about copy and paste is now i can write everything in shapewriter, and then copy and paste it wherever i need it.

Everybody complains about the iphone keypad, but shapewriter is WAY better than typing. it makes it fun!


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

great we can send mms for 25¢ a pop when an email is free (with data plan)... 

unless we're paying extra with the add-on video and picture messaging...


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

cchaynes said:


> i could easily make thousands of dollars more per year if i could take the show on the road work wise
> 
> i dont really want to buy a netbook for the car, just need some true business capabilities, no more friggin games!


Daylite Touch is currently in beta (I've had it on my iPhone for 2 months now, using a production database for the past month) and has been submitted to the App Store for approval. I expect we'll see it in early April.

I've said it before and I will say it again, I do believe that we will see a slew of business related apps during 2009. Perhaps the economy has slowed development down a bit, but they are coming. And we'll see higher price tags for some of these apps which I think is the reason why some of the developers were asking for separation on the Apps Store.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

jawknee said:


> great we can send mms for 25¢ a pop when an email is free (with data plan)...
> 
> unless we're paying extra with the add-on video and picture messaging...


I get about 250 MMS messages in the $60 iPhone bundle.

But yes, I would never send an mms to another iphone user, my lady has a ****ty ROKR so mms will be fun again (without jailbreaking).


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

I can't believe 800 million apps downloaded in eight months! How does that compare to any other so-called competitor's apps stores? I bet all of them combined since each of their respective launches together, don't come to that amount. :yikes:


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Elric said:


> I get about 250 MMS messages in the $60 iPhone bundle.
> 
> But yes, I would never send an mms to another iphone user, my lady has a ****ty ROKR so mms will be fun again (without jailbreaking).


it seems strange that the iPhone bundle has mms included when the iPhone (short of jailbreaking) isnt' capable of mms at this point no?

hmm. kind of like them adding "free incoming texts" as a selling point. maybe they'll rethink that huh? hehe


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Watch the 3.0 presentation:


Apple - QuickTime - iPhone OS 3.0 Preview Presentation


----------



## Catatonic (Feb 17, 2009)

Elric said:


> If I have the SDK, can I install it on my own phone?


You can install the beta firmware if you're in the $99 program. They don't let you downgrade back to the current firmware. So if you are a developer and need to test with current firmware DO NOT upgrade to the beta.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Catatonic said:


> You can install the beta firmware if you're in the $99 program. They don't let you downgrade back to the current firmware. So if you are a developer and need to test with current firmware DO NOT upgrade to the beta.


Tempted to pay the $99


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

*Pretty impressed*

I can think of at least two things they announced that will make my life a lot easier: turn by turn and access to iTunes music playlists. All the other stuff just sounds like massive amounts of fun.

I'm psyched by this update. My iPhone has been the best addition to my productivity (so much so that I'm hardly on ehmac anymore, but oh well), and I'm happy that Apple listened to their users without making them pay an exorbitant fee or buy a new piece of hardware.

Life is good.


----------



## Rogers (Mar 17, 2009)

Cap,

I totally agree with you. The 3.0 will really help to make the iPhone that much better and more usable. I'm kind of glad that with this model of releasing more features as the time goes by, my iPhone rather than being obsolete with time becomes better with age... with wine.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

*3.0*

Just played with 3.0

not too bad. Should have been what the iPhone 3G was released with. Nothing is groundbreaking at all. Just better implemented. 

The Copy/Paste from Safari (HTML) is awesome!! 

I also noted in the dialer window, it now will tell you the area code is from when numbers that are not in your contacts list are displayed. nice touch.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

darkscot said:


> snore... available this summer...


Yes, we apologise that developers actually need SOME TIME to write apps to this just-announced spec.

Gheese ...


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Chealion said:


> a) The APIs are centred around Objective-C
> b) The Java-Cocoa bridge was deprecated in 10.4
> c) The Java VM can't be called fast by any meaning of the term on full size desktops let alone a phone that is equivalent of a computer 10 years ago
> d) Getting developers making native iPhone apps puts them in the same position to make Mac apps.


e) Java _sucks_!!


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

i was excited by Copy and paste.. i think i would use that in some email. Though sending more then one picture email is an awesome thing.

but now you can send MMS which kicks ass since my girlfriend doesnt have an iphone and theres times i wanna send her a random picture or she wants to send me one. and since i have unlimited pic messaging with my plan it seemed like something i was paying for and didnt utilize. and also forwarding texts which is also cool

overall it was a nice sounding update though having to wait till summer is hard. it would be funny if when announcing the release of the 3.0 they announce the new iphone. 

How many would buy a new iphone?


----------



## broken_g3 (Jun 27, 2008)

Copy and Paste... it's about freakin' time. 

Palm OS has had that since the beginning. So did the BlackBerry. And the Psion. Why did it take Apple so long to get such a "bread and butter" feature into the OS?

After this update is introduced, I may buy an iPhone... my Tungsten E2 became a mute, so I'll be needing a new music player/PDA sometime in the near future.


----------



## broken_g3 (Jun 27, 2008)

chas_m said:


> e) Java _sucks_!!


Agree. Completely. But JavaScipt sucks more.


----------

